# Is there anybody in the Kansas City area?!



## JoyinDriving (Oct 15, 2014)

I am desperately looking for someone to take driving lessons with, preferably with minis or ponies. I would really love to find something consistent (weekly); haven't been able to since we relocated here. Lesson barns everywhere! Driving, seems like not so much. I'm eager to pay someone to teach me  Just can't find anyone. I attempted to contact the Carriage and Driving Society of Greater Kansas City but didn't hear anything. Checked breeders on Lil Beginnings but none listed in Kansas and everything in Missouri is too far. 

If there is anyone in the area, or if someone could point me in a direction, I would be grateful!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

JoyinDriving said:


> I am desperately looking for someone to take driving lessons with, preferably with minis or ponies. I would really love to find something consistent (weekly); haven't been able to since we relocated here. Lesson barns everywhere! Driving, seems like not so much. I'm eager to pay someone to teach me  Just can't find anyone. I attempted to contact the Carriage and Driving Society of Greater Kansas City but didn't hear anything. Checked breeders on Lil Beginnings but none listed in Kansas and everything in Missouri is too far.
> 
> If there is anyone in the area, or if someone could point me in a direction, I would be grateful!


They seem to drive Mini and ponies:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Heartland-Miniature-Horse-Club-Kansas/545051285519300

Read through this and see if you can't find any names and phone numbers for your area:
http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/newsletter/13_WH_JUN.pdf

Here is a flyer for a pony driving show, call the # you find there:
http://betterhorsesnetwork.com/index_htm_files/final-showbill-2014-pehsc-corrected.pdf


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You are very lucky, you have landed in a very active driving community. They have several shows and outings every year and a Combined Driving Event the third weekend in September. I am sure you can find someone to give you weekly lessons.

Carriage and Driving Society of the Greater Kansas City

http://cdsgkc.org/


----------



## JoyinDriving (Oct 15, 2014)

Taffy Clayton said:


> You are very lucky, you have landed in a very active driving community. They have several shows and outings every year and a Combined Driving Event the third weekend in September. I am sure you can find someone to give you weekly lessons.
> 
> Carriage and Driving Society of the Greater Kansas City
> 
> http://cdsgkc.org/


Thanks! I did contact them and my information was given to two or three people who drive, but no one has contacted me yet :-/


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

JoyinDriving said:


> Thanks! I did contact them and my information was given to two or three people who drive, but no one has contacted me yet :-/



Call again!! They have their CDE coming up in about 7 weeks, call up and offer to volunteer. You will meet a ton of great people and they will love you for volunteering. 

most drivers don't give lessons, but usually they are willing to "help" a newbie. Just like over here in St Louis, no one teaches lessons but we are available to help.

Keep asking around there is someone over there that is qualified and willing to help.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Too bad your not closer, I use to give driving lessons, not sure why drivers won't but to each their own I suppose. 

Let us know if you do find someone and how you liked it.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*taffyclayton and greysorrel.*

thats great and awesome that you can help out there.
and great advice as well.
this is what makes great drivers in the equine world of driveing.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

GreySorrel said:


> Too bad your not closer, I use to give driving lessons, not sure why drivers won't but to each their own I suppose.
> 
> Let us know if you do find someone and how you liked it.


Most drivers don't teach for several reasons. 

1) They only have one or maybe two horses that drive and they are not lesson horses. For instance, Pilgrim is a seasoned driving horse but not beginner friendly.
2) A lot of drivers don't have the time for a weekly commitment.
3) Don't have the facilities
4) Don't have the liability insurance for teaching lessons and collecting money. Even with me, a person needs to join our club before I can even help them with their horse and vehicle, so they fall under the clubs liability.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Most drivers don't teach for several reasons.
> 
> 1) They only have one or maybe two horses that drive and they are not lesson horses. For instance, Pilgrim is a seasoned driving horse but not beginner friendly.
> 2) A lot of drivers don't have the time for a weekly commitment.
> ...


Thanks for the comment but I am not "most drivers".  I am also very blessed to have horses that at one time could go into the show ring and place or go out and plow the next weekend or let children drive them. When I have helped others, it wasn't for money, it was because I have the knowledge and love passing on what I know.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

GS, no need for ruffled feathers, you inquired as to wondering why drivers won't give lessons and I answered it.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> GS, no need for ruffled feathers, you inquired as to wondering why drivers won't give lessons and I answered it.


:wink: My feathers weren't ruffled...just a simple comment is all.


----------

